# Could the Ziwi Peak be bad?



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I placed an online order right before Christmas for my sister and I. She wanted a bag of the dehydrated ZP. I ordered her an 11lb bag of Venison as she feeds Raw and wanted a back up for her pups. She said it didnt seem right. It was like it was "too" dehydrated. It was kind of too crumbly...if that make sense. Not like normal. She thought maybe it was old. But was giving it as treats. I talked to her today and she mentioned that her pups gas was really bad! The only change in their diet was the ZP. 

Anyone ever get ZP that was maybe a bad bag? Im going to call the company that I ordered it from tomorrow


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not sure about that brand, but I have purchased dehydrated liver alot and its normally very dry. Call the company to make sure its right.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

The lamb ziwi seems a bit more "moist" and there are crumbs in the bag. Especially towards the end of the bag. I definitely couldn't take a square and crumble it up though. 
The venison ziwi is "drier" and I've never noticed any crums in a venison bag of ziwi. I can't crumble it up either.
If she is concerned she should give them a call. I'm sure they will be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Gosh...I would give them a call. My girls use the Venison and it is always like jerky, never crumbly. Was there a date on the bag by chance?

Lori


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would call too -- although, ours is crumbly sometimes?? What's the best-by date on the bag?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i got the lamb zp for the first time today and mine crumble no problem if i want to break it up i can easily but it is moist not dry maybe the bag had a small hole in it which caused it to become stale?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The lamb is definitely more moist...or "oily" I noticed. If the bag was punctured...it could have dried out a bit maybe? I've never noticed any gas from my pups eating ZP though.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

My sister says somethings just not right with it. She said their gas is so bad...you cant stand to be in the same room with them.

I called Pet Food Direct today and they want me to send them the UPC from the bag with LOT and expiration date. Once they get that back...I will be credited for the bag.

I just placed another order yesterday and thankfully...I ordered the Lamb for our new pup. Hopefully I wont have any problems with it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kristi, where I get our ZP--they said all of their suppliers were OUT of the ZiwiPeak for a couple weeks. They only had trial sized bags a few weeks ago when I went in. Then they got the Venison/Fish and no other formula's. They're in now but a couple weeks ago the suppliers just couldn't find it anywhere. Then Sherri said the Venison/Fish was on back order or something (right Sherri??). I wonder if something was going on? I've not heard about a recall or anything? How odd to have it go missing for a couple weeks & now you said your sis got a bad batch? Keep us posted if you hear anything about it. That's pretty much all Mari has been eating for the last month and thankfully she hasn't had any troubles. But yikes!! Strange indeed!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Heather....that is a strange coincidence  See...thats why I posted this here. I wanted to know if anyone knew of something going on. My sister is bringing the bag to me tonite so I will see first hand what it looks like. I dont want her to feed anymore of it especially if they are having an unusual reaction to it. As far as I know....the bag of lamb I ordered yesterday (2.2lb) showed it was in stock.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Where did you order your sisters from? Amazon? I wonder if there was a bad batch & they stopped making/selling it until they figured it out? I'll have to look into it a bit. I feel OK feeding the stuff they just got in...but yeah, it would make me leary to buy any on Amazon in case it was a bad batch thing.

Let us know what you find when you check the bag out...


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kristy, we live near Orlando and order our ZP from Orlandopets. They deliver right to your door if you are in certain radius. Everyone was out of ZP for the last 2 weeks in December. Couldn't get it anywhere. We only eat the Venison/Fish flavor here but have never had it crumbly, only near the end of the bag. This is how I keep mine moist: I fill a small Tupperware container and place a damp papertowel over the top and cover it. It stay really moist and they seem to like it better. It does seem to dry out in the bag over time.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> Where did you order your sisters from? Amazon? I wonder if there was a bad batch & they stopped making/selling it until they figured it out? I'll have to look into it a bit. I feel OK feeding the stuff they just got in...but yeah, it would make me leary to buy any on Amazon in case it was a bad batch thing.
> 
> Let us know what you find when you check the bag out...


I ordered it from Pet Food Direct. Its usually who I order from. They have the most competitive prices that I know of.



pam6400 said:


> Kristy, we live near Orlando and order our ZP from Orlandopets. They deliver right to your door if you are in certain radius. Everyone was out of ZP for the last 2 weeks in December. Couldn't get it anywhere. We only eat the Venison/Fish flavor here but have never had it crumbly, only near the end of the bag. This is how I keep mine moist: I fill a small Tupperware container and place a damp papertowel over the top and cover it. It stay really moist and they seem to like it better. It does seem to dry out in the bag over time.


The bag in question was ordered Dec 20th and arrived 3 days later. So I did get it during the time you and Heather both say everyone was out of it


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmmm, I've been watching this thread, and I find it all very odd! This was my first time ordering ZiwiPeak, so I don't have anything to compare it to and I REALLLLLY wish I did! 
I ordered the 11lb bag of Venison&Fish dehydrated from Amazon and received it on December 20th. Was that during the time everyone says it was "unavailable" to them?...
Like I said, I have nothing to compare it to, but I have to say, there is quite a bit of crumblies in this bag! I separated it into smaller ziplock bags to freeze, and each ziplock has probably half whole peices, some half pieces, and lots of crumbles that I'm going to have to measure out with their scoop, instead of just hand feed individual pieces. Does that ratio of pieces : crumbles sound normal?...

On the other hand, the pups are diggin' it! It is still soft and chewy. And I also haven't noticed any gas (which is not uncommon for my chi's).


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

When I get the bag from my sister.....I will post a picture of it along with the Lot and expiration date.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

LovesMyPups said:


> Hmmm, I've been watching this thread, and I find it all very odd! This was my first time ordering ZiwiPeak, so I don't have anything to compare it to and I REALLLLLY wish I did!
> I ordered the 11lb bag of Venison&Fish dehydrated from Amazon and received it on December 20th. Was that during the time everyone says it was "unavailable" to them?...
> Like I said, I have nothing to compare it to, but I have to say, there is quite a bit of crumblies in this bag! I separated it into smaller ziplock bags to freeze, and each ziplock has probably half whole peices, some half pieces, and lots of crumbles that I'm going to have to measure out with their scoop, instead of just hand feed individual pieces. Does that ratio of pieces : crumbles sound normal?...
> 
> On the other hand, the pups are diggin' it! It is still soft and chewy. And I also haven't noticed any gas (which is not uncommon for my chi's).



Yes, I always find quite a bit broken or half pieces but it always arrives soft and chewy. I think this is just the "settling" of the food from shipping, etc.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> When I get the bag from my sister.....I will post a picture of it along with the Lot and expiration date.


Thanks! I'll keep checking back. 



pam6400 said:


> Yes, I always find quite a bit broken or half pieces but it always arrives soft and chewy. I think this is just the "settling" of the food from shipping, etc.


Thank you! I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Well...she only brought me the label so I didnt get to see the actual food :foxes15:....but here is the info on the bag

Batch...6253
Expir Jul 2012


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Well those #'s don't match my bag....  Too bad she got a suspicious bag like that though!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kristy, I know this is an old thread but the bag of Venison/Fish I picked up the other day is VERY dry. I didn't bother taking it back. I've been feeding it & everyone has been fine. It's like the seal maybe was broken or something? But I've not noticed any gas or anything. Strange how all of a sudden some is too dry now? It's more like a kibble & I don't like it!! Hopefully it was just weird batch....


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is strange. maybe they have changed the formula a bit, and that is why no one could get any for a while. Why do they change a good thing though!!! I HATE that!!



MChis said:


> Kristy, I know this is an old thread but the bag of Venison/Fish I picked up the other day is VERY dry. I didn't bother taking it back. I've been feeding it & everyone has been fine. It's like the seal maybe was broken or something? But I've not noticed any gas or anything. Strange how all of a sudden some is too dry now? It's more like a kibble & I don't like it!! Hopefully it was just weird batch....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't think so Lori. I've been through a few bags of ZP in the last month (even after the "shortage" & it's all been the same until this bag.  I HOPE it was just an "off" batch & not a formula change! Next time I won't be getting the Venison/Fish though--I'll stick with Lamb & then Venison again. If that goes well I'll try the Venison/Fish again...


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Hmm...I went to my local shop that gets all the premium food and all they had was the fish fornula and small bags of lamb. I wanted to pick up some vennison to get Milo started on ZP but they were out. I guess I'll wait to see what is going on here before switching him.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a worry. I just started mind on ZP too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I personally don't think there's anything to worry about. The batches may be drier or moister than previous bags, but I haven't heard anything about a recall or any problems with the food. I know that ZP does dry out in a hurry. So if a bag is left open at all, it will be drier and crumblier than a freshly opened bag. And I would guess that could be true between lots? 

Has anyone emailed ZiwiPeak with their concerns? Their contact info is on their webpage. I asked awhile back about their canned food being produced in small cans for small dogs instead of the big ones and they said that was coming this year. They have been very responsive to questions so I think someone should contact them and ask. Get the word from the horses mouth, so to speak.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't emailed basically because I've not been too worried. :lol: Just thought it was odd we had the same problem. AND Mari has been gassy. But it's not constant & it very well could be from cleaning up after the boys. Honest though Tracy, I've been leaving ZP out all day for her since she's had the pups & it doesn't dry out at ALL like what this bag has been like. So I think it's just odd batches maybe. It still gets eaten w/o issue though. Heck this bag is 3/4 gone so there has not been really any complaints. LOL Poos have been the same & everything else. 

Very cool news about the smaller canned wet food!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a small bag of the lamb for the new pup. Since I dont have the pup yet..I havent opened the bag. But Im not too concerned


----------

